# xbox games on pc how?????????



## kunal134 (Oct 25, 2004)

_*any 1 can tellme how to play xbox games on pc???????????????/

plsssssssss*_


----------



## !JOLT! (Jun 11, 2005)

Are you talking about actually putting the CD in the PC and running it or just playing the Xbox through the monitor. There might be an Emulator that will run xbox CDs on the PC but I don't think so. 

If your just trying to run the game and use the PC monitor most newer video cards have input jacks like S-video or component video input, etc. You will need a special Xbox Peripheral that can be purchased separately. Should be in the owners manual. :up:


----------



## Fatal1ty (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey dude what u need is a xbox emulator which u may hav to install in ur pc but to cut u short get 1 is the hard part trust me i hav looked for 1 myself


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Emulators are for the most part illegal. XBOX games are only meant to be played on XBOX, PS2 on PS2, SNES on SNES... you get my drift. If you want to atach your XBOX to your monitor, theat we might be able to help with, otherwise this thread will be closed.


----------



## FF_Maniac (Jul 28, 2004)

I believe there are emulators out there for X-Box. But like others have said, the emulator is legal but the games you download for it isn't.


----------



## danzil (Jul 12, 2005)

i may be wrong but as far as im aware xbox games cannot be read buy a pc rom drive.
i also heard and read somewhere that the xbox drive spins the opposite way plus the discs are read from the outside in insteade of the inside out.
i may be wrong but i thiught i would tell you guys what i heard.
please slap my wrists if im wrong.lol


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

OK this one has wandered far enough

Xbox games cannot be legally played on a PC so before spomeone suggests the illegal methods I am closing this thread


----------

